# Sunday riding



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

This loop is one of the stages from the Joe Martin races, 108 miles is what the pros do. I am riding from home so the stretch is a little longer for me. Lots of Cat 4's to climb and some really good and snaky descending. I will share my Strava and Garmin reports afterwards. JM Loop Ride at Bikely.com


----------

